# Delicious Easy Slow Cooker Roast.



## Missourian

This recipe was fantastic, and so easy,  prep time was less than one minute.



2 to 2.5 Lb Beef Roast (Chuck, Rump, Top Round, Bottom Round, Brisket) 

1 Dry Pkg. Good Seasoning Garlic Dressing

1 Dry Pkg. Good Seasoning Italian or Zesty Italian Dressing

(You'll find these in the salad dressing aisle with the Hidden Valley Ranch dry packages)

12 oz can or bottle of beer of your choice. (No dark beer)

​Thaw roast to room temperature.

Empty dry garlic package into bottom of slow cooker.

Place roast in slow cooker.

Empty dry Italian package over roast.

Pour in beer.

Cover and slow cook on low 8 to 10 hours (or high for 4-6 if you start late)
​


I used trimmed brisket and bud light...it was excellent.


----------



## Missourian

Also,  the remaining liquid makes great gravy.


----------



## Sudsy

Sounds great.  I'll try it out.


----------

